# Voltimetro con LED



## odre80 (Dic 4, 2005)

Hola a todos, tengo diseñada un fuente de alimentación de 0-30 voltios, queria hacerme un voltimetro con led, pero no se muy bien que valores de resistencias debo de dar, queria poner 15 led.

si alguno sabeis como se haria mediante display de siete segmentos pues mejor. 

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 4, 2005)

El voltimetreo con leds lo puedes hacer fácilmente si utilizas el circuito integrado LM3914, el cual te permite sensar una señal análoga y visualizarla a traves de 10 leds, aunque si utilizas el LM3914 el cascada puedes utilizar el numero de leds que quieras.

En el adjunto te dejo el circuito típico para sensar un voltaje de 0 a 5 voltios, con una precisión de 0,5 voltios.

Saludos.


----------



## odre80 (Dic 14, 2005)

Tambien he oido por ahi, que hay un integrado que sirve para hacer de tres displays de siete segmentos un voltimetro. Saben cual es?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 14, 2005)

ajaaaaaa!    ese es un conversor analogo-digital que tiene integrada la etapa driver y decodificadora para manejar displays de 7 segmentos y LCD

el ICL7107 para manejar displays de 7 segmentos de anodo comun.
y el ICL7106 para LCD con regulacion BACKPLANE.

es super baratisimo y una muy buena opcion al momento de convertir datos analogos en digital para directa lectura por displays....


PD:  - el chip es de 40 pines y es de INTERSIL www.intersil.com
          cuesta un poco hacer ke funcione super bien pero la tecnica es ocupar resistores y capacitores de muy baja tolerancia (resistores de 1% y capacitores de 5%).

       - el chip requiere fuente dual de +/- 5V super bien filtrada y regulada...

CHAUZ!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola a todos
Estaba viendo este circuito y me puse a pensar, como se hace para variar la resolución, es decir a que voltaje corresponde el encendido de una led.

Agradeceria si alguien pudiese darme una mano. Saludos a todos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ademas morbidangel podrias poner un diagrama de tu idea con los displays?


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

Y si vemos la hoja de datos mejor? o buscamos un circuito en Google?







Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

oye che y has probado ese circuito?


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

No, estuve por usarlo en un proyecto pero no lo consegui al integrado en ese momento y por un tema de tiempo cambie al LM3914 que comenta Li-ion.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

entonces trabajaste con el que dijo Li-ion? ahh ok. buscare el datasheet del IC que pasaste anteriormente. veo si lo puedo armar y te comento. ademas esos displays no son los que traen las calculadoras?


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

Con el 3914 trabaje y es digno de admiracion. Los display 7 segmentos se usaron en las primeras calculadoras alla lejos y hace tiempo. Desde hace años son todos display LCD.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

pero entonces que eso que tiene como 4 displays? como se llama?


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

ICL7107
  3 1/2 Digit, LCD/LED Display, A/D Converters


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

no decia eso. la pantalla de displays.como se llama?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> ICL7107
> 3 1/2 Digit, LCD/LED Display, A/D Converters



LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) = Pantalla de Cristal Líquido
Led display = display de led´s o tambien display de 7 segmentos

3 1/2 digit : Puede representar numeros hasta el 1999 como el primer digito puede ser solamente "0" o "1" se le dice medio digito o 1/2 digito


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

y la podria sacar de una calculadora?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Como ya mencione en algunas oportunidades:
"Todas las preguntas del universo se responden con una sola palabra" y esta es "DEPENDE"

Los LCD de calculadora se conectan con unas gomitas que tienen trasas conductoras, estas normalmente si las despegas NUNCA mas vuelven a hacer buen contacto.
Si consigues un LCD con terminales es posible.

Averigua no son caros


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok. gracias. y es dificil graduar ese circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

El ICL7107 es "autocero", solamente necesitas ajustarlo con una referencia de 200mV pero de  presicion


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

entonces tendria que armas una referencia de 200 mV e ir graduando con el potenciometro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Correcto !
El otro ajuste importante lo hace el IC solito.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

y hasta cuanto voltage resiste ese IC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

anthony123 no seas peresoso ! ! !

http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3082.pdf

Ahy te dice todo


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

quizas no me entendiste cuanto maximo se puede medir con ese circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

O ! ! !
Eso es otra cosa, 200 mV.
Pero con un divisor resistivo puedes medir cualquier tension de continua.
Y si le agregas un rectificador de presicion puede medir cualquier tension de alterna.

Y si le sigues agregando por ejemplo un Shunt puedes medir intensidad de corriente alterna o continua.

O sea, puedes medir cualquier cosa que se tradusca a tension o corriente


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Mas aclaraciones:
Cuando yo estudiaba todavia los multimetros digitales eran muy muy raros, yo como trabajo practico diseñe y arme el mio con componentes discretos (Aun lo tengo) 

Y mide hasta:
200 mVCA a 1000 VCA PaP.
+- 200mVCC a 1000 VCC.
200uA a 20 A de CC o CA.
200 mOhms a 2000 MOhms de resistencia electrica.
Seleccion PaP, RMS y True RMS para alterna.
El error es inferior al 2% en todas las funciones y rangos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Yo me interesaba en el 3914 que mostraba liIon ya que por loque vi el 7107 es bastante carito, mas incluso al sumar componentes que un multimetro chino de los mas baratos.
De ese queria saber hasta uqe voltage se puede medir y como se hace para que una led represente uno, medio u otra cantidad de volts.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

fogonazo y cual es el diagrama del que tenés?


----------



## steinlager (Oct 4, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Yo me interesaba en el 3914 que mostraba liIon ya que por loque vi el 7107 es bastante carito, mas incluso al sumar componentes que un multimetro chino de los mas baratos.
> De ese queria saber hasta uqe voltage se puede medir y como se hace para que una led represente uno, medio u otra cantidad de volts.
> Saludos.



mira hacerlo te debe costar unos 30 pesos argentinos y un tester baratito esta a 14.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Si de seguro que es un poquito mas caro pero me parecio mas barato que el 7107 ademas que es lindo hacerlo uno.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC)

Si no quemamos cosas como aprendemos ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

No te olvides que Socrates dijo
El que quema muchos circuitos, no hace el proyecto hasta el proximo sueldo.
Saludos!


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

Amigo existe una solucion perfecta a tu pregunta, y mut practica por lo demás, lo mejor es que te compres un multimetro digital, hay unos muy economicos, te compras el mas basico queencuentres, siempre y cuando sea digital, lo abres y lo dejas en la escala de volts, lo introduces en la fuente y dejas el display mirando hacia afuera. Los bornes los colocas en paralelo a la salida y listo.
Yo lo hice y me quedó una fuente espectacular con display.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

> electroaficionado say:
> El que quema muchos circuitos, no hace el proyecto hasta el proximo sueldo.
> Saludos!




Dichos populares:
Sarna con gusto no pica ¡
¿ Quien te quita lo bailado (Quemado) ?

Hoy fui a comprar componentes y me encontre Multimetros digitales a 10$ (U$3)
Analogos 4$ (1,2U$)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

carambales el multimetro mas barato vale 30 $ americanos.  imaginense hacer esa gracia. mas barato salen los voltimetro analogicos de tablero.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Si baratos hay por todos lados. . . pero bueno uno trata de hacer las cosas lo más posible. . .
Una pregunta, como para hacer un amperimetro muy sencillo, he visto por ahi que se puede poner una resistencia en serie de digamos 1 Ohm y medir la tension, cada volt que cae es un ampere que pasa. . . El problema es que me hace caer tensión (justamente) y me disipa potencia de gusto.
Alguien tiene una idea para hacer algo similar pero mas eficiente?

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Si en vez de voltimetro usas milivoltimetro con una resistencia de 0.01 y 1 A consigues 10mV
Cualquier VOM te mide 200mV en la escala mas chica.

Tambien se puede hacer con un dispositivo efecto Hall, directo sobre el conductor pero necesita circuito anexo.

Si es alterna puede ser bobina amperometrica tambien sobre el conductor.


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Oct 11, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> carambales el multimetro mas barato vale 30 $ americanos.  imaginense hacer esa gracia. mas barato salen los voltimetro analogicos de tablero.




Pues aqui en Chile puedes encontrar multimetros digitales por 8 Dolares, y hasta menos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Aqui la cosa es cara. y ademas no tiene ni lo basico.


----------



## steinlager (Abr 12, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> El voltimetreo con leds lo puedes hacer fácilmente si utilizas el circuito integrado LM3914, el cual te permite sensar una señal análoga y visualizarla a traves de 10 leds, aunque si utilizas el LM3914 el cascada puedes utilizar el numero de leds que quieras.
> 
> En el adjunto te dejo el circuito típico para sensar un voltaje de 0 a 5 voltios, con una precisión de 0,5 voltios.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver... quiero hacer un voltimetro de 0 a 12/15V dispongo del LM3914 y ahora el tema es... como calcular el valor de R1 y R2


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2008)

Miraste la hoja de datos?



Saludos..


----------



## steinlager (Abr 12, 2008)

Ok, Gracias... ahora mi pregunta... al ser este integrado lineal, no como el 3915 q es logaritmico... y tengo una U de 15V... los intervalos de U entre el encendido de los leds sera de 1,5V?


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2008)

Aproximadamente. Puede quedar un poco desparejo, por ejemplo, que te quede un paso de 1.55 te arrastra un error en el ultimo led, por eso conviene colocar resistencias en serie con un preset.


Saludos..


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 12, 2008)

Bueno ese IC pide resistencias muy especificas.. por lo que creo conveniente usar un preset multivuelta para evitar cualquier problema!


----------



## steinlager (Abr 26, 2008)

Bueno necesito ayuda.... hice la placa segun el esquema http://www.national.com/images/pf/LM3914/00797001.pdf, calcule segun la formula mas arriba para q el ultimo led prenda a eso de 12V... con lo q utilize un preset de 25K (R2) y una R1 de 2200 ohms...  el preset ubicado en 19K me daba q Ref Out V era = a unos 12.07V aprox....
Pero cuando lo llevo a la Practica el ultimo led Prende a unos 10V.... Alguien  me podria dar una mano?... 

Cada dia estoy peor con esto... los circ cada vez me cuetan mas ¬¬


----------



## alfredorossini (Oct 5, 2009)

Adjunto un DOC con esquema, fotos y explicaciones, de un voltímetro con 10 LEDs e integrado LM3914.
Alfredo Rossini


----------



## PECHOCHIN22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Una pregunta amigos ando apenas familiarisando en la rama de electronica. Cuando tenemos ya nuestro circuito de un voltimetro en el proto cual es la alimentacion que se le da, porque tengo entendido que  se le iyecta dos voltajes uno positivo y otro negativo aver si alguien me puede asesora r en esto

gracias


----------

